# First post, and exploring possibilities



## ragingcalm (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm in the wrong place. Goodbye.

Sorry, but just too many provisos. Even the size of avatar is determined by certain criteria.
That kind nitpicking tore it for me. I’m getting Pms so I will be changing my current email address.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi, Raging. Sorry we didn't see your post earlier. Sometimes we're busy in other areas but we always get around to greeting our new members

Anyway, check us out. We have the writing discussions where you can talk about writing epiphanies. You can check out our Fiction and Non-Fiction forums or the Poetry where you can make critiques if you'd like. And if you want to simply unwind, we always have the lounge. Also note that if you wish to post a creative work you'll need ten valid posts from anywhere except the word games and procrastination central. Those posts don't count but they can be a lot of fun.

So don't give up on us, Raging. You'll find us to be a friendly and helpful bunch. Welcome aboard.


----------



## The Fantastical (Feb 11, 2017)

So sorry to have missed this! For some reason I haven't been getting all of the New Posts from the Introduction thread. Welcome!


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 11, 2017)

ragingcalm said:


> I'm in the wrong place. Goodbye.




Hello, ragingcalm, hopefully you will take a peek at your thread, and realize that you are welcome here...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Feb 11, 2017)

Welcome! Sorry I wasn't able to get to your thread earlier! How are you? Are you working on any pieces at the moment?

Again, welcome!


----------



## ragingcalm (Feb 12, 2017)

Sorry, but just too many provisos. Even the size of avatar is determined by certain criteria.
That kind nitpicking tore it for me. I’m getting Pms so I will be changing my current email address.


----------



## Phil Istine (Feb 13, 2017)

ragingcalm said:


> Sorry, but just too many provisos. Even the size of avatar is determined by certain criteria.
> That kind nitpicking tore it for me. I’m getting Pms so I will be changing my current email address.



You only have to say "No more PMs, please."  Avatar size limits are pretty normal on forums due to sizing issues in the software, I think.
As for time taken to reply, this forum is global and your initial post (and deletion) was made while many members would have been sleeping.  Mind you, I suppose there could be room for a story about someone who registers on an internet forum and it allows him/her access to the members' dreams.


----------

